# Triticale? What is it?



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

In my search for hay for the horses this year, i keep running across triticale hay. It's generally cheaper, but i dont know what it is, and if it's suitable for horses. I've done a little research but didn't come up with anything real conclusive. Whaddya think?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always fed Bermuda. I'll let you wade through what I found on my search engine about triticale!


http://metacrawler.com/metacrawler/...e/iq=true/zoom=off/_iceUrlFlag=7?_IceUrl=true


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Triticale is a cross between wheat and cereal rye.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Triticale is a cross between wheat and cereal rye.


Sooooo, good/bad for horses?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

CNCfamily said:


> Sooooo, good/bad for horses?


Will horses eat wheat hay, or rye grass hay?. I don't know horses. Cows will eat triticale but if it isn't baled at a early stage, it will be stemmy and coarse and less palatable. I never considered it a quality hay, but rather a filler to go with better stuff.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Never fed anything but grass and alfalfa. The more research i do, the more i am not liking it. Apparently horses will eat it, but I guess if it's not harvested early enough the beards (i think that's what it's called...) give them abscesses. Kind of like foxtails do.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, the beards can cause problems in cattle also. In my opinion the best use for triticale is as fall and winter pasture for cattle. It will make a lush early growth like wheat does.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Everything you needed to know compliments of the Alberta Department of Agriculture, additional links at the bottom of the page:

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/fcd10574

I have no idea why the link isn't working for me today but you can still copy and paste for the same results.


----------

